# HB 141 Phone Poll



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Some friends of mine who have been at the Governor's office say that he is still on the fence about 141 and has decided to listen to the popular consensus.

His office is taking a phone poll, and there is a good chance the final answer will be swayed by the side that casts the most votes.

Call 801-538-1000, and simply request a VETO on 141. Call now.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Done!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Done!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Veto requested!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

C/W!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got off the phone.
I actually talked to a real person.
They do want our opinion on this.
Please call!!!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got a real person as well. A woman answered and said she would pass along my opinion to the governor. I have passed the number along to several co-workers who are avid fishermen.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just did it and my wife did it too!!! Have everyone you know call, the lady said, "I have you down" !!! This may actually work! If our REPRESENTATIVES dont listen to us, maybe the Governer will!!! CALL NOW!!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Called again from a different line... They will mark me down..


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Made the call. Sounds like they've gotten lots of calls. She sounded kind of annoyed.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

orvis1 said:


> Called again from a different line... They will mark me down..


same, im running around to different units on base using their phones also


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/outdoors/ci_14712385
Good news. On a side note, I was at FishTech last night and personally witnessed the owner talking about this bill and explaining things. I dont need to push this business as I know most of you shop there. But I have been SUPER impressed with everything at fishtech. Best shop in the whole state. I wish they would open one up down here!!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fish Tech is great. I had a conversation with Byron Gunderson (owner of FT) last week and he was great to spend several minutes with me explaining the history of HB 80/141 and how he has been involved heavily in this fight. He is doing everything he can to support fishermen in Utah - we should support him in return.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Done X 7 calls. My family called and i have a bunch of friends calling too.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just had the missus make the call as well.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just sent fox 13 a tip about what is going on. I gave them the gov. office number and a request to call and ask hb 141 be vetoe'd. Maybe they will post it up or do a spot and get all the anglers in the state calling his office. Does anybody know when the bill will be decided? A time frame?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I just sent fox 13 a tip about what is going on. I gave them the gov. office number and a request to call and ask hb 141 be vetoe'd. Maybe they will post it up or do a spot and get all the anglers in the state calling his office. Does anybody know when the bill will be decided? A time frame?


He has until Tuesday to either sign or veto the bill. If he does nothing the bill will become law without his signature on Wednesday.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks
I have posted this on 4 other websites to get as much exposure as possible. If anyone is a member of another site that is fishing related(it seems the duck hunters are not interested in fighting with us :evil: ) please post it on them!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> thanks
> I have posted this on 4 other websites to get as much exposure as possible. If anyone is a member of another site that is fishing related(it seems the duck hunters are not interested in fighting with us :evil: ) please post it on them!


done and done


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Got a real person as well, amazing. Asked to veto the bill. Call now before its to late.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I called, wife called, got co workers to call, family, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. VETO VETO VETO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

